# How to disable automatic space reformatting from Sibelius, and how to write without time signature.



## Leonardth (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi! 
I'm using Sibelius 2019.5 on Windows 10.

I'm writing a piece for harpsichord with no time signature and, therefore, no bars. Since doing something like this is a pain in Sibelius, I'm writing it on 4/4 and then hide bar lines.
As the title says, I'd like to know how to prevent Sibelius from automatically resets the space of notes inside a "bar". I'm attaching a GIF so you can understand what I'm talking about.
I know that the solution for this particular problem is just to use the inspector and change the "X" value, but I'm getting tired of all these limits that Sibelius has, so I have basically three questions:

1. Is there any way to tell Sibelius to let me freely move notes, ornaments, pauses and everything I write as I wish?
2. Is there any way to write in "Free time/Free bar/Free rhythm" which doesn't involve using 124/4 time signature or 4/4 + hidden bar lines?
3. Is there any other software that can achieve these tasks without tweaks and pain?

Thank you for any answers, and sorry if I sound upset, I'm just frustrated!


----------



## pondinthestream (Feb 1, 2021)

I think Notion allows this.


----------



## yiph2 (Feb 1, 2021)

Leonardth said:


> Hi!
> I'm using Sibelius 2019.5 on Windows 10.
> 
> I'm writing a piece for harpsichord with no time signature and, therefore, no bars. Since doing something like this is a pain in Sibelius, I'm writing it on 4/4 and then hide bar lines.
> ...


Yeah, I had to type some weird modern score, and Sibelius was a PITA to use. Sibelius would just snap everything into where they wanted do...


----------

